# Dressing a deer in less than 2 min



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

interesting.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

WOW.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As easy as that skin came off I would say that it was a farm raised whitetail and had been dead only minutes, either that or they warmed thing up quite a bit to allow that skin to come off so easy. 

Even after watching it a couple of times it looks like he left most of the a-hole in.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Gutless method, shmutless method.

Amazing what you can do with a fresh kill and a sharp knife...


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

That was impressive!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I posted this last year or the year before. The buck was "Blown" meaning they cut a small hole, insert an air gun and blow it up like a balloon. This separates the hide from the carcass and makes skinning 1000x easier / quicker.




-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*you betcha*



DallanC said:


> I posted this last year or the year before. The buck was "Blown" meaning they cut a small hole, insert an air gun and blow it up like a balloon. This separates the hide from the carcass and makes skinning 1000x easier / quicker.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm setting up a shop in my garage and this is one of the things I'm going to have.

They've been doing it back east for quite awhile on whitetails. A number of butcher shops do it. It works really good on hard-to-skin critters like *****, turtles and alligators also.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I'm setting up a shop in my garage and this is one of the things I'm going to have.
> 
> They've been doing it back east for quite awhile on whitetails. A number of butcher shops do it. It works really good on hard-to-skin critters like *****, turtles and alligators also.
> 
> .


First time I ever saw it done was on an alligator on TV. It looked pretty wild, like a Macy's day parade float. Sure made what followed easier. I'm all for the easy route now-a-days.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My problem would be having to haul a compressor and hose out to where I shoot animals at. 

It is just as easy to put up with the old fashion skinning chore.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That brings up an interesting question, how many people skin out their critters in the field? If spoilage isnt an issue, I leave hide on until I get home just to keep dust and dirt off of the meat. I do have quality game bags, but I seem to still get alot of dust through the fabric. I guess I could switch to silk bags with the tightest weave, but those are crazy pricey.

I generally, make a mental note as I get in various places if I think I can or cannot get an animal out within a reasonable amount of time to avoid spoilage. I dont shoot things in places I know I cant get them out in time, period.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I hunt with others and 90% of the time I will skin my deer in camp the same day that I shoot it. I have quality muslin game bags that I made and have never had any problems with dust on the meat. But then when I am traveling I'll wrap the deer up in a plastic tarp to keep the dust and dirt off of it. 

I have been doing it that way for over 40 years with no problems.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I never skin my turtles or alligators in the field, never.


.


----------

